
Soup-Salad-Sandwich Space - fanf2
http://sandwichspace.xyz/
======
Waterluvian
I've said it once and I'll say it again. I know it when I see it. We don't
need to classify. Classification will only lead to economic ruin and anarchy!
Aliens will be poring through our databanks in an effort of digital
archaeology and discover these endeavours.

"They're one of few species to finally reconcile food topology and taxonomy
but like the rest, they succumbed to the madness it brought upon their
society."

~~~
DailyHN
But why?

------
jVinc
Wrong visualization method. They should have used a Ternary plot.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ternary_plot](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ternary_plot)

~~~
desdiv
A ternary plot only works if the three variables add up to the same constant.

There's no way to fit salad (0,1,0), soup (1,0,0), and steak (0, 0.5, 0) on
the same ternary plot because the first two points add up to 1 and the last
one add up to 0.5.

~~~
talltimtom
Well obiously they aren’t showing “stake” and “soup” those are binary
classifications. They are showing stake-like, soup-like and salate-like, which
you can normalize to one. If you actually want to keep the last axis which is
essentially a comment on how much the item fits within the space you can use
dot color or size though I’d argue that it’s actually pretty much irrelevant
for this comparison.

------
function_seven
So _this_ is the highest use of the .xyz domain?

I think it is.

------
sonofgod
Since the three axes do not sum to one, there is something clearly missing
within their model.

Hmmm. I think a triangular graph would be a better way of representing the
data -- this would also expose the hole at the centre of their model; that
there are no foods which are equal mixtures of soup, salad and sandwich.

I feel this is an important avenue for further research, and I seek funding to
discover the triple-S food...

~~~
starbeast
There's some vegetable broths that are solid enough to make the attempt,
especially if you toast a bap and hollow the middle out a little.

------
brownbat
Apparently fruit salad is as much a salad as a piece of steak.

Sushi is as sandwichy as a hot dog, but a bit more salady.

Pretty sure this is the path to madness.

------
rebornshellfish
So I'm guessing:

Soup = liquid ingredients

Salad = solid ingredients randomly mixed together

Sandwich = solid ingredients put into a structure

~~~
pixl97
Error, taco salad in a corn tortilla bowl is !not sandwich.

------
unixhero
Now here is another dichotomy.

How about exploring and graphing the variances between dishes and cultures
that that chops the food for the consumer and the ones that are serve the food
in whole pieces.

------
JoeAltmaier
What about pulled pork, Georgia style (with coleslaw)? Add hot sauce - do we
have the holy grail, the food item suspended gloriously at the heart of soup-
salad-sandwich space?

------
malux85
I love it. What is it?

~~~
jpalomaki
Some background for the classification:

[https://fauxphilnews.wordpress.com/2016/01/08/towards-a-
theo...](https://fauxphilnews.wordpress.com/2016/01/08/towards-a-theory-of-
food-categorization/)

